# LANSING AREA- WOMENS Bow Shooting Practice



## FlyGirl

Hello Ladies.....

With the weather getting nicer, I was thinking..... we should plan ahead for getting out and shooting our bows as a group once per month or more if you are inclined. 

Any takers?

I was thinking country woods 3-D would be the ticket every second tuesday or thursday?!?! Or another day if people prefer. 

Let me know your thoughts....... :coolgleam


----------



## FlyGirl

And I get nothing??


----------



## autumnlovr

Sorry Flygirl, but I'm about 1-1/2 hours from Lansing. Otherwise, I'd be up for it. My shoulders could use the exercise.


----------



## bluesun7602

well you know i'll shoot with you! :lol:


----------



## kristie

Tuesday or Thursday after work would work for me!!!! I'm in....
Kristie

I work in the MSU campus area, live in Eaton Rapids.....so if we plan ahead, I can just throw my bow in the truck and leave from work.


----------



## FlyGirl

Tuesdays, County Woods... 6pm/6:30 start time


----------



## kristie

still waiting for my turn with the farrier.....he's working on the neighbors horses right now.....then he'll get to mine.....so have fun.....I'll have to catch ya next week!!!!
K


----------



## FlyGirl

Hey no worries if you didn't make it! Blue and I still had fun..... and she kicked my butt. Blue was shooting pretty well tonight despite the mosquitos. 

We only shot half the course. 

Anyone that wants to come next week.... or maybe week after?!?! We might make this group every other week..... depending on interest... then as the fall approaches, shoot every week. 

Thanks and see you all soon!


----------



## bluesun7602

it must have been the new arrows. or the acrylic nails. :lol:


----------



## FlyGirl

I have to agree Blue.... you were pretty fancy this past week. New pretty arrows.... and a great manicure......made me look like a scrub.

So ladies!! I will be there again this coming Tuesday. If you want to come shoot, let me know. 

6pm. I will probably only shoot half so we aren't taking up the whole night with it..... then hit up good ole south riley for a beer afterward.


----------



## kristie

I'm down for tuesday.....I promise!!!!!!


----------



## MERGANZER

HHHHMMMMMMM?????? Bunch of chicks in one location near where I live, Interesting.................Second thought they will all be armed nevermind LOL

Ganzer


----------



## bluesun7602

i'll be there! 

ganzer, you can come - but we'll beat you. just sayin'.


----------



## kristie

yeah.....but you might want to stay on your best behavior......:lol:


----------



## MERGANZER

Best behavior? I am always a gentleman. If I showed up I would have to miss on purpose, I hate to see women cry you know. :lol:

Ganzer


----------



## kristie

big girls don't cry dude...... we get even......


----------



## Bellyup

They will have bows and arrows.... and I hear those three can knock nuts off the trees at 40 yards.....................


----------



## kristie

Now that right there is funny!!!! :lol:


----------



## MERGANZER

Yeah not a good idea to be outnumbered by armed women. Cause we all know women is crazy:yikes:!!!!! Have fun and shoot straight!

Ganzer


----------



## FlyGirl

Hey all! Thanks to Blue and Kristie for a great night out.... We shot half of the 3-D course at Country Woods. We especially had fun with the boars and cougars(not Michigan cougars, right?)

Blue still in the lead, kicking all our arses.... with 115 points!! Nice shooting girl! Teach me!

We will head out again next week either to the 3-D course or the video range in Eaton Rapids. 

Any ladies that want to join in are welcome....


----------



## bluesun7602

FlyGirl said:


> Hey all! Thanks to Blue and Kristie for a great night out.... We shot half of the 3-D course at Country Woods. We especially had fun with the boars and cougars(not Michigan cougars, right?)
> 
> Blue still in the lead, kicking all our arses.... with 115 points!! Nice shooting girl! Teach me!
> 
> We will head out again next week either to the 3-D course or the video range in Eaton Rapids.
> 
> Any ladies that want to join in are welcome....


i'm telling ya, its that whisker biscuit. i don't like it. we'll sight you in next week and make sure your pin is set where it should be!

and i did miss one target completely, from the elevated stand. i used my 30 pin and totally blew right over the deer - flygirl found my arrow. :lol:

kristie did her job and killed all the pigs.


----------



## kristie

Shooting at pigs was awesome!!! Ha ha....:evilsmile you two have a mean shot though, I'm gonna have to get sighted in better and practice!!!! Think I about spined everything there.....lmao......Lets shoot 3D again tomorrow?? I tried calling Arrowhead today and they are closed for Mem. day....I can try to call again tomorrow if you ladies want me to try and book a video shoot....
I forgot to call earlier this week....was getting ready for my CPL class.....which was very cool...I passed with flying colors....and then a fun day of walleye fishing (my first time fishing for the walleye) with my man....which he cooked for me last night.....I am now officially tired........but I'll be ready to shoot tomorrow...... I'll post lovely pics as soon as I get them downloaded from our shoot last week....they turned out cool, with the sun coming through the trees......


----------



## Wendy

Wish I were closer, I'd love to join you!


----------



## kristie

How far are ya from Eaton Rapids Wendy? We are going to switch it up and shoot some times from ER.....if that's not too far.........would love to have ya......with today's weather, I'm gonna call Arrowhead and see if they have any video shoot slots open tonight......is an Eaton Rapids range.....room for 4....hint hint.....


----------



## kristie

7pm at Arrowhead tonight, due to the possible weather.....got a video shoot booked.....I'll be there early to try and get my bow tuned....so bluesun don't totally woop me again.......:lol:


----------



## FlyGirl

Yeah, we got there early, practiced and Blue still whooped our aces...

Favorite quote from tonight....?!?!

"just wait to see where I hit you with my blunt object....."


"I'll show you where you can put that blunt object"


----------



## FlyGirl




----------



## Wendy

It's about 1 hr 15 min from me. I'm over near the Sharonvalley Shooting range.

Sounds like you're having fun!


----------



## Jacob Huffman

Soooooooooo......How many of you woman that like to shoot and hunt are single..?????......


----------



## bluesun7602

oh come on now, stop making me sound like i'm a superstar. look how far my (tight) grouping is from the bullseye. is that 20 yards regulation size or what?!


----------



## FlyGirl

Jacob Huffman said:


> Soooooooooo......How many of you woman that like to shoot and hunt are single..?????......


 
and your serious?:lol: Zero. None, as in we're all taken....


----------



## FlyGirl

bluesun7602 said:


> oh come on now, stop making me sound like i'm a superstar. look how far my (tight) grouping is from the bullseye. is that 20 yards regulation size or what?!


 
Yeah, but consistency.... and it WAS a really *"tight"* group though.


----------



## kristie

my fav quote from the night

"Now you can't shoot these all in the neck Kristie"

lmao.....I'll post the scores in a bit........

and blue....the fletchings are all touching.....quit making excuses.....


----------



## Jacob Huffman

FlyGirl said:


> and your serious?:lol: Zero. None, as in we're all taken....


 
Sure I was...where better to meet a single lady that is into the out- of -doors than here ???


----------



## kristie

Yo Jacob....no highjacking our thread eh????

Here are pics from the 3D course last week....sorry for the delay....also...I tried to scan the score sheets from last night, but the dot printer sheet scanned on my scanner looks like chinese.....lmao...I'll keep working on it.....


----------



## bluesun7602

we're pretty lethal. :lol:


----------



## kristie

:gaga:


----------



## FlyGirl

ha, that's pretty funny.... 

now we must destroy any evidence of cougars... 

your computer will self destruct in 30 seconds.


----------



## FlyGirl

bluesun7602 said:


> oh come on now, stop making me sound like i'm a superstar. look how far my (tight) grouping is from the bullseye. is that 20 yards regulation size or what?!


 

Blue.... you are a superstar and a legend. 

Namaste The holy one has shot her blunt object and has vindicated the women of out of door sports!


----------



## autumnlovr

OK, who's who in the pics? And 2 out of 3 are lefties? What are those odds? I'd love to join you guys some evening. But, I better set up my target in the yard & make sure my shoulder can handle a full round of shooting first!


----------



## FlyGirl

bluesun7602 said:


> it's supposed to maybe rain? and if we shoot at country woods, i might bring my brother since he'll be home for a couple days. we'll keep an eye on the weather.



well, I think we should plan on arrowhead every time it rains.... unless they can't get us in. Let's wait until tomorrow afternoon and see what the weather does. They make a plan on either place. I can drive again from Gander.


----------



## kristie

Sounds like a plan....I'm game for either.....


----------



## bluesun7602

FlyGirl said:


> well, I think we should plan on arrowhead every time it rains.... unless they can't get us in. Let's wait until tomorrow afternoon and see what the weather does. They make a plan on either place. I can drive again from Gander.


business was slow when we were there... and we were less than quiet in that room so that might have been a good thing :lol:


----------



## FlyGirl

So, ladies.... Tuesday nights are not good for me anymore...

I am not available Tuesday/Wednesday nights anymore.....

Are you guys available on a different day?


----------



## kristie

I can switch days, what day do you have????


----------



## FlyGirl

kristie said:


> I can switch days, what day do you have????



Mondays or Thursdays are better for me now.... anyone?? Kristie... I will send out an email to the group today. 

Thanks!


----------



## kristie

I can switch to any day.....I'll wait to hear from others.......


----------



## bluesun7602

Country Woods 6pm this Thursday, then Mondays starting next week.


----------



## kristie

So, ya'all think the rain is gonna hold off???


----------



## bluesun7602

i hope so! if not, i wouldn't be able to make it down to ER - dinner with the fam at 5 and they're just around the corner from CW... so, no rain!!


----------



## kristie

I'm hoping for no rain as well, really want to shoot 3D tonight!!!!


----------



## bluesun7602

actually yes i could do ER, we'd just have to shoot later like 6:30-7. duh


----------



## FlyGirl

LADIES! We are shooting our bows at Country Woods in St. Johns TONIGHT! Monday, June 15th. 6PM for half the course(15 targets)


If you would like to come along- PLEASE DO! If you need information or directions, PM me and I will get them to you.


Cheers!


----------



## kristie

Can we shoot the back half???? 

(more pigs :evilsmile)


----------



## FlyGirl

Of course. I might also try for the elevated shots.... and stop being such a ***** about it. 




kristie said:


> Can we shoot the back half????
> 
> (more pigs :evilsmile)


----------



## kristie

FlyGirl said:


> Of course. I might also try for the elevated shots.... and stop being such a ***** about it.


Ooooo you should......the elevated shots are fun!!!! Don't worry....I won't laugh until after.......:evilsmile

j/k


----------



## FlyGirl

AWESOME NIGHT!!! For all of us. Kristie get the award for most improved.... Blue gets props for just being there and helping us so much. Girl I owe you some cuddle time or something. 

I still think Kristie's shot placement might be due to the longer shaft of those arrows....


----------



## bluesun7602

cuddle time. :lol: you improved too, and we got quite a few 10's in there! we shot the crap out of that cougar, and that fawn scared the crap outta me. muthaf..... oh. it's a fawn. :bloos:


----------



## kristie

FlyGirl said:


> AWESOME NIGHT!!! For all of us. Kristie get the award for most improved.... Blue gets props for just being there and helping us so much. Girl I owe you some cuddle time or something.
> 
> I still think Kristie's shot placement might be due to the longer shaft of those arrows....


Awwww thanks!!!! and I mean about my improvement....not the length of.....um.....nevermind.........:lol:

and yes, thanks Blue for the "pointers" helped ALOT!!!  (helps when I'm using the right friggin pin:SHOCKED

and on a parting note........who loves pigs??? I love pig bu......


----------



## FlyGirl

Yeah, Kristie really does love Pig but.... but what? you know but, no, but what? You know.... but.


----------

